

32 years of toiler-papering houses - arepb
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/whitscott/rolled-32-years-of-toilet-papered-houses

======
oo7jeep
Whit Scott, the filmmaker behind this project, is an amazing visual story
teller. Having spent years behind the camera with some of the biggest in tech
its great to see him stretching to feature docs.

If I didnt know Whit personally the number one reason I'd support this project
is because most of my experiences with Toilet Paper to this point have been
shitty.

~~~
thomasknoll
Definitely excited to see him have this opportunity to explore a new format.
I've had the great honor of being able to be _in_ some videos with him, and
his storytelling blows me away.

~~~
sydfleischer
For sure. Watching Whit make movies and then watching the movies Whit makes is
one of life's greatest pleasures. He sets out to delight you and he succeeds
every time.

------
arepb
I hope I get to learn something about proper technique. I could never toss
them over a 2-story house.

